# Is Lacoste the best polo? Lacoste appreciation thread.



## OldSchoolCharm

I was watching the movie Class on hulu last night, and couldn't help but notice how preppy Lacoste was in the 1980's. I wonder if Lacoste is still as popular, because I do not see many people wearing Lacoste today. In the movie, the Rob Lowe character has at least two different Lacoste polos, and it goes well with his Porsche and his mansion. 

Looking at my Lacoste polo, I love the mother of pearl buttons. I love the little alligator. The fabric feels much nicer than anything else for $100. I can tell Lacoste used the best of everything to make this polo. I want to fill my closet with more Lacoste polos for the summer. 

What impressions are there of Lacoste polos? Is it making a comeback? Will we ever see as many people wearing Lacoste as we see people wearing Ralph Lauren?


----------



## YoungTrad

I would choose the gator over the pony any day if they fit decent. My Lacoste polos always are too long in the sleeves and too short for my liking. If I size up theyre too wide. I have one from about 5 years ago and it fits nicely, but Ive bought one in the past year and it's unwearable. I do think theyre better quality than Polo.


----------



## 10gallonhat

I like the quality but I wouldn't classify it as inherently preppy due to the fact that 99% of people wearing them are not preppy at all and it takes away from the brand image for me. Even RL is starting to fall in the ranks as more and more people start wearing them with torn up cargo shorts and Abercrombie jeans. The preppiest polo in my opinion is BB by far as non-preps and people who don't dress well have usually never even heard of it, or at the least don't own anything from them.


----------



## katon

TinTin had some interesting things to say about them.

Does anyone know of any companies that still make "Made in France" polo shirts?


----------



## kamper

I agree with Young Trad. The Lacoste polos seem to be too short in length for my liking. I have a Lacoste store close to me and have mentioned this to the sales people. They said they have received this comment from many customers. They suggested a pre-washed version of the Lacoste polo that has a white logo, rather than green. This version is supposed to be cut a little longer, but is also higher in price by about $10. I would like to add more Lacoste polos to my wardrobe, because I like their classic style, but I'll stick to RL's and BB's until they change the cut of their garments.


----------



## Trip English

Whatever Lacoste may have produced in its storied history, it's become a Euro-trash brand on par with Hugo Boss. The polos are ill-fitting and made from sub-standard material and the collars are floppy and flaccid. 

Cheap: J.Crew
Expensive: Ralph Lauren

Thems the rules.


----------



## Epaminondas

Like Top Siders, Lacostes were widely adopted in the early 80s by all kinds of people - and they got way overdone. Younger people, now, may view them as undiscovered or new. I avoid them as carrying too much baggage, haunted by the 80s as I am&#8230;...they just seem cliched to me. The clique that wore such stuff pre OPH, basically dropped it as it became more mainstream. There was a period in the 80s when Izod (which had the Lacoste licensing rights in the US during the 70s and 80s) sold the polo shirts without the crocodile as an option because of their saturation in the marketplace. 

Further, as a rule, I don't wear logos so regardless of their quality, or lack thereof, I would not wear them.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

YoungTrad said:


> I would choose the gator over the pony any day if they fit decent. My Lacoste polos always are too long in the sleeves and too short for my liking. If I size up theyre too wide. I have one from about 5 years ago and it fits nicely, but Ive bought one in the past year and it's unwearable. I do think theyre better quality than Polo.


I agree that Lacoste is better quality than Ralph Lauren. Lacoste fabric is very nice and elegant. Ralph Lauren is a polo of good quality. Lacoste is superb. It is the attention to little details that makes a product go from good to great, and this is how I feel about Lacoste.

One suggestion to find a good fit for the tall man is to try the Lacoste Red! polo. It is a slim version. Perhaps you can go one size larger to get longer legnth without too much added width?


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

Epaminondas said:


> Like Top Siders, Lacostes were widely adopted in the early 80s by all kinds of people - and they got way overdone. Younger people, now, may view them as undiscovered or new.


I don't see many people wearing Lacoste. I would guess for every 1 person who wears Lacoste, there are at least 20 who wear Ralph Lauren. People remember the little alligator from the 1980's and associate it with wealth, people of influence, country clubs, and the upper class. Maybe in the 1980's there were too many people wearing Lacoste, but today I do not see Lacoste except in a few upscale places. I wonder if people are embarrassed to show wealth? I was just thinking I do not see many people wearing Gucci bit loafers. This was another popular brand in the 1980's. I love elegance.


----------



## Coleman

J. Crew polos are everything I need. They are slim (in the tailored fit), are two-button, have a tennis tail, and most importantly have no logo. Once the twelve or so I have now wear out, I'm hoping to be done with polos altogether.


----------



## dks202

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I love the little alligator.


I wore them in high school and college tennis tournaments in the 70's. My favorite shirts with the extra long tails. That's when Izod/LaCoste were together. When Izod left, the LaCoste shirts went down hill..

FYI... It's a crocodile...

Nice shirts back then.


----------



## 10gallonhat

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I don't see many people wearing Lacoste. I would guess for every 1 person who wears Lacoste, there are at least 20 who wear Ralph Lauren. People remember the little alligator from the 1980's and associate it with wealth, people of influence, country clubs, and the upper class. Maybe in the 1980's there were too many people wearing Lacoste, but today I do not see Lacoste except in a few upscale places. I wonder if people are embarrassed to show wealth? I was just thinking I do not see many people wearing Gucci bit loafers. This was another popular brand in the 1980's. I love elegance.


I see Lacoste everywhere and it's almost exclusively worn by people who are not cool but want to look like they are.


----------



## raincoat

Tried out a bunch of polos last summer, here're the conclusions I came to:

Lacoste polos don't fit well, the fabric's too thin, and they're too expensive. Wasted too much money on these.

RL polos are the best on the market. Just a great shirt. There's a reason they're so popular. They fit great. On sale they can't be beat. The pony is a negative though.

The J. Crew ones are alright. I thought I would like them a lot more than I did. I bought 3 in medium. They have tennis tails but it's like an extra inch, not a real tennis tail. The sleeves are too short for my liking. I realize some like short polo sleeves though. I found the shirts too small but I guess this could be solved by sizing up.

Brooks Brothers is just a notch below RL. This is hard to explain but I'd almost rather have the pony than the sheep logo. The pony is so widespread, wearing it doesn't say much about you. Wearing something with a Brooks Brothers logo sends a message I don't know I'd like to send. Don't get me wrong, I love Brooks Brothers, it's just. . . Don't know if that makes any sense.

Cabela's, Bean, Lands End, etc. are the way to go. Less expensive and no nonsense sizing (as in they're not too short, not too tight). They're sized properly: full cut. No logo.

In summary, Bean or LE for your beaters, no logos. RL is the best quality though.


----------



## rbstc123

Interestingly enough I'm currently selling a gently used Lacoste polo in the sales forum...check it out. 

I wear RL Polo and BB. Of the two I like the materials in the BB better than polo but I like the way the collar and placket wear on the Polo better. The BB placket is flimsy so the collar ends up spreading way out. The placket needs a sturdier inner lining. 

IMHO Lacoste are definitely too short for my personal taste and too expensive for a polo shirt.


----------



## Enron

I've had so many RL polos not last more than a year or two that I'm never buying another one. Also, you can literally get one that is cut normal, then get an identical one off the same rack that is cut as if a triangle would be wearing it. I don't really care about logo; no logo or logo is fine with me. JCrew polo sleeves are far too short and the length is shorter than I would like. 

Brooks Brothers polos are about as close to perfect as a polo can get without spending a zillion dollars, i think. Normal cut, better materials, hold up better in the wash.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Simply put:

Today's Lacoste sucks and everyone knows it.


----------



## DonV

I tried a few polos a couple of years ago, and so far have ended up with Lacoste. 

1) Lands' End: I tried their tailored fit, size medium (which is what I normally wear and I think was their smallest size in that line at that point). Heavy fabric and very, very boxy. I washed and dried them thoroughly to get them to shrink. On me, they were somewhat trim, although not fitted. They also ended up much too short.

2) J. Crew: The ones in my local store looked like they were falling apart (a lot of loose threads). Fit wasn't bad; I suspect I'd like their tailored fit more. I ended up not buying any, although given the good reviews on here I might check them out again. I initially checked them out because of their lack of a logo.

3) Ralph Lauren: Seemed decent. I think I might like them if fitted slightly more, but after the Lands' End issue was afraid to buy them with the intention of shrinking. I might give them a go at some point, although to be honest, I'm not as much a fan of the logo (if I must wear a shirt with one). 

4) Lacoste: They actually fit me quite well (still need to try the Red line, though). I like the fabric and colors (as some have mentioned, the fabric is thin, but these are for summer). And for some reason, I even like the crocodile. I suspect it might be partially due to childhood memories of my father wearing a couple of Lacostes in the '80s. I wear my polos untucked, so I don't care about the lack of a tennis tail.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

Sutherland, I respectfully disagree with your opinion. I think that there is no better polo than Lacoste. I understand that some people think it is expensive and others prefer a tail. I do not understand the purpse of a tail. When a tail is tucked in, there is too much to tuck in the backside. When a tail is untucked, it looks bad in my opinion because it is too long. The price may be high, but quality often costs more.


----------



## Pink and Green

Trip English said:


> Whatever Lacoste may have produced in its storied history, it's become a Euro-trash brand on par with Hugo Boss. The polos are ill-fitting and made from sub-standard material and the collars are floppy and flaccid.
> 
> Cheap: J.Crew
> Expensive: Ralph Lauren
> 
> Thems the rules.


Wow. Just...wow. Takes some guts to say what is thought in private, but good on you for calling it out like that.

To echo the others: Yep, too short, too wide. Bought one modern to try, and gave it away after TRYING to like it. I love, love, love 80's Lacoste. The ubiquitous nature of the croc shirts was what made me love it as a kid - that and having half my wardrobe made up of the little fellas.

I don't view it as a "high class brand" - to me, it's all nostalgia, but since that's what I'm in for, I love the old school. I had a business meeting when the only two NOS Izod Lacostes in Medium sold on eBay, and I've not forgiven myself since.

I feverishly hunt for great condition/NOS Izod/Lacoste shirts. What I make do with now is PRL polos (I am shaped like a triangle, so it helps  ), but am transitioning into Land's End. If they get more preppy colors, I'll make them my main supplier. A size Small works well for me, the pima is amazing. But I have yet to try the mesh - kelley green is in my shopping basket at the moment.

I also have good luck with Roundtree & Yorke polos in small as well - only carried at Dillards. Look for the gold label. They invariably go on clearance, so just keep an eye out.


----------



## 10gallonhat

raincoat said:


> Wearing something with a Brooks Brothers logo sends a message I don't know I'd like to send.


What message do you think it sends?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

OldSchoolCharm said:


> Sutherland, I respectfully disagree with your opinion. I think that there is no better polo than Lacoste. I understand that some people think it is expensive and others prefer a tail. I do not understand the purpse of a tail. When a tail is tucked in, there is too much to tuck in the backside. When a tail is untucked, it looks bad in my opinion because it is too long. The price may be high, but quality often costs more.


They are over-priced, have an impressive proclivity to shrinkage despite careful treatment, they are not regarded as quality goods in the country of their conception, and they are no longer manufactured there, either.

So far you've said some things about the tail and a price. We have a conclusion, an assumption, and are missing any sort of evidence.

O, is it so? I must
Once in a year recount what thou hast been,
Which thou forget'st. This damn'd shirt Lacoste,
With shrinkage manifold and durability terrible
To enter thine wardrobe, from Peru,
Thou know'st, was banish'd: for one thing it did
Trads would not buy such shirts, is not this true?

I prithee,
cast light on this quality unseen, explain
how doth these shirts, in your eyes reclaim
Lost value and worth, to us, enemies again,
Alas, only an abhorrent wound
to our wallet remains.


----------



## godan

+1 for Roundtree & Yorke. I was in a Dillards at just the right time and bought several that are entering their third season in good condition. The very best match for my body is the RL Classic Fit. I'll try the BB slim fit when the sale begins on the 16th. The issue to to find polos without too much extra material in the waist that will still accommodate athletic shoulders and arms. My one try with Lacoste was a failure. I think they are better for slimmer men.


----------



## Pink and Green

Not to say this too often, but man you can beat those R&Y Gold Labels to death and they keep looking fresh.

And am I the only one who hopes he can speak to the Chinese pirates who make the Lacoste fakes all over eBay and convince them to at least copy some of the old 80's models and fits? I'd be willing to pay for SOMEONE to make me a Lacoste shirt like I remember!

Ah well. I have a plan, we'll see if it works. I can always crawl back to Land's End, where they perpetually have something on order for me it seems.


----------



## hookem12387

No one got that this poster is trolling? Or is it just being ignored in favor of polo shirt discussion? If so, I'd like to throw in that my Ralph Laurens constantly break down (holes), and my BB constantly shrink. I'm sticking to OCBDs


----------



## boatshoe

I don't mind Lacoste, though the newer polos are too wide. I don't mind the length, or lack thereof. I wear my pants at the waist and don't tuck in polo shirts. I look like a big enough nerd without having to tuck in my polo shirts to enhance that effect. My current rotation is mostly BB polo shirts, mostly just the navy blue and whites, though I do have an older American-made royal blue BB polo that is terrific. I find that some of the American-made BB polos are too wide, just like the Lacoste shirts. The current polos are better in terms of width. I think the tail looks fine untucked, as long as the shirt isn't too long.

Regarding the BB logo, most people don't even know what it is. I can't imagine what baggage people think it has. The Lacoste logo is definitely more identifiable, but it doesn't bother me to wear that either.


----------



## LilacCords

I own about a dozen RL polo shirts - Always buy Custom Fit and I think they're excellent - Note I only buy the shirts which have the Mercerized finish. This I believe makes them more durable?

The Lacoste polo's I've owned I've not enjoyed, Sleeves too Long (On short sleeved shirts) Fit too big and placket too floppy, also the buttons have had a tendency to come off.


----------



## eightysixed

I used to wear Izod Lacoste back in the late 70's and early 80's. What I remember about them are the long tennis tails, slim body, and slim sleeves reaching to about mid-bicep. I switched to Ralph Lauren when the Izods (that's what my friends and I called them) got overplayed post-OPH.

Perhaps five years ago, for old-times sake, I purchased a NOS Izod Lacoste on eBay. Everything about it was the way I remembered it. I then decided that I wanted some other colors so I went to a Lacoste store to see what they had. First thing I noticed when I tried one of the new ones on was sort of a golf shirt cut of a boxy body and longer, loose sleeves. Sizing down didn't give me what I was looking for. No long tennis tails either which I think had contributed to the old design's identity. I can't say the new shirt was bad. It was just a different shirt but with Lacoste logo on it. I don't recall there being a "slim-fit" model at the time. I passed.


----------



## Taken Aback

Speaking of other brands, Eddie Bauer still makes some nice polos.



katon said:


> TinTin had some interesting things to say about them.
> 
> Does anyone know of any companies that still make "Made in France" polo shirts?


Aren't Lacoste _sold_ in France still made there?



dks202 said:


> When Izod left, the LaCoste shirts went down hill..


Usually, the reverse is said. 

Many posts above echo my feelings. Plus I continue to sympathize with P&G in his quest. Those 80's ones were really great.


----------



## Coleman

hookem12387 said:


> No one got that this poster is trolling?


I don't always immediately conclude as such, but he is hitting the ol' trolldar.


----------



## Ron_A

I have several Lacoste polos, but they are too short and too expensive. I've also noticed that the quality isn't quite as good as it was just a few years ago when Lacoste first reappeared on the scene, so to speak, here in the U.S. The fabric is thinner and the shirts seem to shrink more. I won't be buying more. 

I wear polos a lot during the spring and summer, and mainly wear RL Polo and BB polos. The LE polos also are good quality and are a real steal at $19.99 or whatever LE is charging these days. If I was more frugal, I would wear the LE polos exclusively, but I have been wearing RL polos since the early 80s and am drawn to them by force of habit.


----------



## TheWGP

Whether or not trolling is going on, this has been a very informative and interesting discussion!

As for my (thread-killing?) thoughts, I have six brands:

1) Vineyard Vines (bash away!) I only have one, a recent acquisition. Fits me pretty well, softer fabric than the "rough" feel of some. Can't speak as to longevity, but I'm planning to acquire more if the opportunity presents itself. (size XL, thrifters! :icon_smile_wink 

2) Brooks Brothers, have three - one is solid color, rougher feel, and I don't wear it as much. The other two are softer and more dressy, with collars that have stood up better - so they see a good bit of wear. Some people seem to like BB knits, and others don't - if the rough, floppy-collar one was the only BB polo I'd seen, I wouldn't like them either!

3) RL - have two or three, can't remember if I got rid of the oldest one yet or not. That oldest one I've had (formerly had?) since high school - probably 7-8 years now, and it's definitely about had it, collar flopping and it's faded. It's seen hard wear, though, so I would actually consider this good. The other two are about 2 years old - got them to wear at a summer gig, and they still look great and fit nicely. Did have some issues finding appropriate fit - apparently I'm right between an XL and XXL in RL polos!

4) Lacoste - Have one vintage Izod by Lacoste that I got recently at a thrift, and have worn twice - it's great. This thing stays tucked in like a tank, better than anything else I have would be my first impression. It's got to be at least 20+ years old, so I'm impressed it's held up so well.

5) Eddie Bauer - I'm down to one of these, what can I say? Not worth buying new in any possible world, and even thrifting you should probably pass.

6) Roundtree & Yorke Gold Label - I have three of these, purchased about a year ago. They've held up much better than I thought they would - I was actually at Dillard's to buy a couple more RL polos, and got these on clearance instead. The R&Y GL brand across the board tends to be better than your average department store brand - they don't have super-fab makers like Nordstrom's or someone making their store brand, but R&Y GL stuff is not even a cousin of your Alfani or Merona or Geoffery Beene in ANY way. I have their dress shirts and even a suit - the suit's made in Korea but is half-canvassed with great detailing and fabric quality, while the shirts are great daily-wears that my wife can't tell from my (normal range - not double cuff/luxury) Brooks Brothers shirts. Anyway, I digress... yes, buy R&Y GL polos on sale/clearance if you're looking for polos that hold up and don't break the bank, but don't make some of the compromises present in modern Lacoste, J.Crew, Eddie Bauer, etc, etc... they fit and have nicer fabric to boot.

I can't comment on the buttons (MOP/plastic) for any of these, never having inspected too closely - there being only two (sometimes three) buttons on a polo, I just don't care all that much! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## raincoat




----------



## TheWGP

^ Wrong thread? Looks like a "fantasm" to me so long as she's 18! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Taken Aback

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contra_(album)

Thought that was Pamela Stehpenson at first.



TheWGP said:


> 5) Eddie Bauer - I'm down to one of these, what can I say? Not worth buying new in any possible world, and even thrifting you should probably pass.


I'll admit, I haven 't acquired any in a season or two, but the ones I did get were quite good. They're logo free mesh and were available in solids and stripes. They've been through quite a few washes, and hold up.

When did you purchase yours?


----------



## TheWGP

Taken Aback said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contra_(album)
> 
> Thought that was Pamela Stehpenson at first.
> 
> I'll admit, I haven 't acquired any in a season or two, but the ones I did get were quite good. They're logo free mesh and were available in solids and stripes. They've been through quite a few washes, and hold up.
> 
> When did you purchase yours?


It's probably been four-five years, I got maybe five of them within a year or so. I think it's maybe more a case that I've moved on to better polos. The others have given up the ghost in the collar, mostly - they were being worn more often than I wear polos now, so that's undoubtedly part of it, and with no attention to care instructions whatsoever. The one I have left is stripes with some kind of brownish design in between - it's kind of odd, actually, and sees less wear, which is probably why it's survived. Not sure why I got that design, to be honest - don't even remember where I got it, it definitely was not an Eddie Bauer store, but I wasn't actively thrifting then either... hrmm.

At any rate, I would say that for the money, you can find better options.


----------



## Taken Aback

Well, I believe I got the ones I have on clearance from a store (last in the city  ). I'm fairly sure they were less than $10 each. Can't say I was robbed even if they were as you say, but mine have fared better than yours.


----------



## TheWGP

Taken Aback said:


> Well, I believe I got the ones I have on clearance from a store (last in the city  ). I'm fairly sure they were less than $10 each. Can't say I was robbed even if they were as you say, but mine have fared better than yours.


If that's all you paid, then you got a great deal! They aren't BAD, just not as good as other options IMO. Granted, my opinion is skewed by the ONE I have left vs. lots of others, and I completely mis-treated those polos when I had them (pre-sf-aaac-mature-dressing-days).


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

TheWGP said:


> Lacoste - Have one vintage Izod by Lacoste that I got recently at a thrift, and have worn twice - it's great. This thing stays tucked in like a tank, better than anything else I have would be my first impression. It's got to be at least 20+ years old, so I'm impressed it's held up so well.


I hope the new Lacoste holds up as well as your 20+ year old Lacoste.

Most people think the new Lacoste is greatly improved over the old Izod.


----------



## Taken Aback

Well, regardless of actual workmanship and quality, the old IZOD/Lacoste polos were "Made in France" and that carries weight with many. Few (if any) are made there now.


----------



## philidor

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I was watching the movie Class on hulu last night, and couldn't help but notice how preppy Lacoste was in the 1980's. I wonder if Lacoste is still as popular, because I do not see many people wearing Lacoste today. In the movie, the Rob Lowe character has at least two different Lacoste polos, and it goes well with his Porsche and his mansion.
> 
> Looking at my Lacoste polo, I love the mother of pearl buttons. I love the little alligator. The fabric feels much nicer than anything else for $100. I can tell Lacoste used the best of everything to make this polo. I want to fill my closet with more Lacoste polos for the summer.
> 
> What impressions are there of Lacoste polos? Is it making a comeback? Will we ever see as many people wearing Lacoste as we see people wearing Ralph Lauren?


Personally, I prefer Marc Jacobs:

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446238922&afsrc=1&site_refer=GGLBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0421819943539

They have reduced the price since I bought it  It's a shame that there is a reduction in price since it was worth the $90.00+ I have spent. They are very soft so I would recommend them. Plus, they have tennis tails.

Although Lacoste is still comfortable, durable, and worth expending the capital on. The problem with Ralph Lauren is that pretty much everyone wears it (I blame Marshall's) since they sell at a large discount. Although the polos they do have are of a lower quality than the ones you can purchase at Macy's for roughly $70.00 (or $40.00 when on sale)

p.s.: The Lacoste logo is a crocodile.


----------



## philidor

a!!!!1 said:


> The preppiest polo in my opinion is BB by far as non-preps and people who don't dress well have usually never even heard of it, or at the least don't own anything from them.


Brooks Brothers has been around for well over a century. I think most people have heard of them since everyone seems to know who they are.


----------



## philidor

I heard somewhere that Lacoste is now considered chavy. Here I will demonstrate my being chav wearing Lacoste (the track jacket is typically for running and appropriate sporting activities only):


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

philidor said:


> Personally, I prefer Marc Jacobs:
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446238922&afsrc=1&site_refer=GGLBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0421819943539
> 
> They have reduced the price since I bought it  It's a shame that there is a reduction in price since it was worth the $90.00+ I have spent. They are very soft so I would recommend them. Plus, they have tennis tails.
> 
> Although Lacoste is still comfortable, durable, and worth expending the capital on. The problem with Ralph Lauren is that pretty much everyone wears it (I blame Marshall's) since they sell at a large discount. Although the polos they do have are of a lower quality than the ones you can purchase at Macy's for roughly $70.00 (or $40.00 when on sale)
> 
> p.s.: The Lacoste logo is a crocodile.


I have mixed feelings about Marshalls selling Ralph Lauren at a big discount. It does cheapen the brand. But I also believe that it is better for the masses to wear a RL polo than whatever else Marshalls is selling.

I like that Lacoste has resisted the temptation to discount the brand and sell to the masses. The Lacoste brand has more value than just the high quality of the polo.


----------



## philidor

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I have mixed feelings about Marshalls selling Ralph Lauren at a big discount. It does cheapen the brand. But I also believe that it is better for the masses to wear a RL polo than whatever else Marshalls is selling.
> 
> I like that Lacoste has resisted the temptation to discount the brand and sell to the masses. The Lacoste brand has more value than just the high quality of the polo.


In the spirit of the elegant case one can write hoi polloi after one has written masses. Lacoste does discount some stuff on their web site, but not often. Fakes also cheapen brands a great deal (e.g.: chavs and Burberry, Lacoste, and I heard Fred Perry as well) since chavs cannot afford the genuine articles, being from a working-class background. What the chav doesn't understand, however, is that certain individuals can discern real from fake items since genuine products from the brand are of an obviously higher quality, cut, and make.

The social floor one resides on is also given away in one's language, education, mannerisms, where one summers, and tastes (e.g.: Someone driving a Cadillac Escallade or a Hummer is a giveaway of that person's working-class background, since such large, gauche vehicles show a lack of understatement. Further class sinking occurs when limited scale, low-frequency noise is stuck in a repetitive loop and vibrates everything in a surrounding area, giving all within the vicinity a headache. Advertisers would like you to think certain SUVs are "classy" however.). Regarding language: A chav's poor grammatical number (e.g.: " No it don't [sic]), modifying an adjective with an adjective (e.g.: "It is real [sic] good") double negatives, use of the words "gay" or "f*gg*t", crude references to body parts, and other uncouth behaviors are a give away as to the floor they are on.

Lineage and pedigree are very important on the top floors, which is why the American upper-class is annoyed by the fact it cannot buy its way into the English (or any) peerage.

The chavs lack of meaningful education also gives them away. I am going to speculate that a chav reading this will think to themselves: "Oh my God! The social profiling goes deep! Is my lack of cultural capital really that obvious? I will see if I can pull some strings to attend Oxford or Cambridge. Since my lack of cultural capital is apparently obvious, I will have to cheat my way in..."


----------



## Pink and Green

Really, now? British slang? I find its use to be more onerous than anything.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

philidor said:


> In the spirit of the elegant case one can write hoi polloi after one has written masses. Lacoste does discount some stuff on their web site, but not often. Fakes also cheapen brands a great deal (e.g.: chavs and Burberry, Lacoste, and I heard Fred Perry as well) since chavs cannot afford the genuine articles, being from a working-class background. What the chav doesn't understand, however, is that certain individuals can discern real from fake items since genuine products from the brand are of an obviously higher quality, cut, and make.
> 
> The social floor one resides on is also given away in one's language, education, mannerisms, where one summers, and tastes (e.g.: Someone driving a Cadillac Escallade or a Hummer is a giveaway of that person's working-class background, since such large, gauche vehicles show a lack of understatement. Further class sinking occurs when limited scale, low-frequency noise is stuck in a repetitive loop and vibrates everything in a surrounding area, giving all within the vicinity a headache. Advertisers would like you to think certain SUVs are "classy" however.). Regarding language: A chav's poor grammatical number (e.g.: " No it don't [sic]), modifying an adjective with an adjective (e.g.: "It is real [sic] good") double negatives, use of the words "gay" or "f*gg*t", crude references to body parts, and other uncouth behaviors are a give away as to the floor they are on.
> 
> Lineage and pedigree are very important on the top floors, which is why the American upper-class is annoyed by the fact it cannot buy its way into the English (or any) peerage.
> 
> The chavs lack of meaningful education also gives them away. I am going to speculate that a chav reading this will think to themselves: "Oh my God! The social profiling goes deep! Is my lack of cultural capital really that obvious? I will see if I can pull some strings to attend Oxford or Cambridge. Since my lack of cultural capital is apparently obvious, I will have to cheat my way in..."


I agree with much of what you have written. I never understood why a person would buy a fake. When spotted it will cause great embarrassment. Secondly, it is of lower quality. I think it would be better to wear a $40 Ralph Lauren original polo shirt than a fake Lacoste. I understand that $80 is not cheap, but it can easily be saved and the person will be rewarded with an original high quality polo that is better than just about any other. There is opportunity cost in all choices. A "chavy" as you call them, can go to the pubs for a night of drinking and easily spend $100 each, or they could stay home one weekend and buy something nice to wear the rest of the year on pub night. I suppose much of it depends on if the person can avoid instant gratification.

I do not agree about your assesment of Cadillac Escallade and Hummer owners. These are not cheap SUV's. They serve a purpose that smaller automobiles can not.


----------



## Taken Aback

philidor said:


> The problem with Ralph Lauren is that pretty much everyone wears it (I blame Marshall's) since they sell at a large discount. Although the polos they do have are of a lower quality than the ones you can purchase at Macy's for roughly $70.00 (or $40.00 when on sale)


Are you certain of this? I ask, because I have seen the occasional PRL mesh polo with a Macy's return tag stapled to the original tag when looking through the racks at off-price chains like that.


----------



## ajo

YoungTrad said:


> I would choose the gator over the pony any day if they fit decent.


Try a fish, I bought several Skip Jack polos over sumer and found they wore better than RL.

As for Lacoste I wore then in the early 80's the fabric and cut was the best around at the time. By the end of the 80's they no longer graced my wardrobe and RL and an Australian brand Country Road had taken their place.

As for the Crocodile well I had a girl friend remove it from a couple of the shirts because they looked better without it.


----------



## Youngster

I cannot abide that damn alligator. Take a hint from FC Barcelona and wear only logos that are for charity. Same goes for RL. At any rate, J. Crew fits better, and with no logo. They go on sale for real cheap too.


----------



## Pink and Green

OK, I was sure it was mentioned already:

Crocodile, crocodile, crocodile!

René Lacoste, tennis player, had the nickname "Le Crocodile" either because of his tenacious game, or the apocryphal story of someone betting him a crocodile suitcase over a game.

Ok, back to the regularly scheduled polo discussion.


----------



## philidor

Youngster said:


> I cannot abide that damn alligator. Take a hint from FC Barcelona and wear only logos that are for charity. Same goes for RL. At any rate, J. Crew fits better, and with no logo. They go on sale for real cheap too.


What ever happened to you're not supposed to modify an adjective with an adjective  I never tried a J.Crew polo, how is the fabric when compared to a Lacoste?


----------



## ajo

Pink and Green said:


> OK, I was sure it was mentioned already:
> 
> Crocodile, crocodile, crocodile!
> 
> René Lacoste, tennis player, had the nickname "Le Crocodile" either because of his tenacious game, or the apocryphal story of someone betting him a crocodile suitcase over a game.
> 
> Ok, back to the regularly scheduled polo discussion.


Side step in the pursuit of historical accuracy 
"The American press nicknamed me "the Crocodile" after a bet I made with the Captain of the French Davis Cup team. He had promised me a crocodile-skin suitcase if I won a match that was important for our team. The American public stuck to this nickname, which highlighted my tenacity on the tennis courts, never giving up my prey! So my friend Robert George drew me a crocodile which was embroidered on the blazer that I wore on the courts."


----------



## Pink and Green

The corrector becomes the correctee!

I bow to your sartorial and sports knowledge, sir.:teacha:


----------



## Mr. Mac

Lacoste is better than PRL, not to mention less tacky, but I buy Land's End. I'll spend serious money on dress shirts - or even sport shirts - but I can't rationalize spending high two-figures for something I use as a glorified t-shirt.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

Mr. Mac said:


> Lacoste is better than PRL, not to mention less tacky, but I buy Land's End. I'll spend serious money on dress shirts - or even sport shirts - but I can't rationalize spending high two-figures for something I use as a glorified t-shirt.


In my opinion, $80 is not too much to spend on a nice polo shirt. A t-shirt is too much of street wear to be worn in nice places. A nice polo shirt can be worn just about anywhere. A high end polo shirt is elegant. Sometimes wearing a suit is overkill, like when meeting friends for brunch. In those situations, I can not think of anything nicer to wear than a Lacoste polo.

The cheaper polo shirts don't make me feel like I am wearing high quality. The cheaper polos don't have the richness of design the more expensive polos have, such as mother of pearl buttons.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

OldSchoolCharm said:


> n my opinion, $80 is not too much to spend on a nice polo shirt. A t-shirt is too much of street wear to be worn in nice places. A nice polo shirt can be worn just about anywhere. A high end polo shirt is elegant. Sometimes wearing a suit is overkill, like when meeting friends for brunch. In those situations, I can not think of anything nicer to wear than a Lacoste polo.


This is where you are wrong...A polo shirt is a CASUAL shirt...

Elegance is in the eye of the beholder... I would say a high-end polo is obnoxious...

I can think of about 20+ OCBD & other BD shirts I would rather wear...

I can only wear either old BB pique polos OR solid color, no logo polos from Old Navy that I buy for $5-$10 a piece, no more...


----------



## Mr. Mac

OldSchoolCharm said:


> In my opinion, $80 is not too much to spend on a nice polo shirt. A t-shirt is too much of street wear to be worn in nice places. A nice polo shirt can be worn just about anywhere. A high end polo shirt is elegant. Sometimes wearing a suit is overkill, like when meeting friends for brunch. In those situations, I can not think of anything nicer to wear than a Lacoste polo.
> 
> The cheaper polo shirts don't make me feel like I am wearing high quality. The cheaper polos don't have the richness of design the more expensive polos have, such as mother of pearl buttons.


Different strokes for different folks. I rarely wear a polo for anything other than knocking around or sporting activities (tennis, golf, etc). Some guys wear them everywhere and look good doing it. Fine - but I'm not one of them. My true "casual" clothing is made up of dress and sport shirts, khakis, trousers and jeans, sportcoats and loafers and sweaters.

And while the cheaper polos lack all the features you describe (and look for) they also lack the exorbitant price tag - which is precisely why _*I *_wear them to wash the car, play golf, and watch TV.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

EastVillageTrad said:


> This is where you are wrong...A polo shirt is a CASUAL shirt...
> 
> Elegance is in the eye of the beholder... I would say a high-end polo is obnoxious...
> 
> I can think of about 20+ OCBD & other BD shirts I would rather wear...
> 
> I can only wear either old BB pique polos OR solid color, no logo polos from Old Navy that I buy for $5-$10 a piece, no more...


A polo is business casual, not street wear casual. There is a world of difference between a cheap polo and a high end polo. You can wear a nice high quality polo to work on casual fridays, but you could not wear a t-shirt (if you chose to participate and not wear a suit).

Perhaps the reason a cheap polo does not feel like more than casual is because you are wearing a cheap polo. The threads will not be the best, the buttons will be cheap plastic, the cut will not be the best, ect. Try a very nice polo and you will feel the difference. Even a Ralph Lauren is a very big step up from the cheaper polos in quality and design.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

Mr. Mac said:


> Different strokes for different folks. I rarely wear a polo for anything other than knocking around or sporting activities (tennis, golf, etc). Some guys wear them everywhere and look good doing it. Fine - but I'm not one of them. My true "casual" clothing is made up of dress and sport shirts, khakis, trousers and jeans, sportcoats and loafers and sweaters.
> 
> And while the cheaper polos lack all the features you describe (and look for) they also lack the exorbitant price tag - which is precisely why _*I *_wear them to wash the car, play golf, and watch TV.


I can accept and understand that. Wearing a nice dress shirt is very nice. I wear a polo shirt in places that you probably would be in a nice dress shirt. I should wear more dress shirts.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

OldSchoolCharm said:


> A polo is business casual, not street wear casual. There is a world of difference between a cheap polo and a high end polo. You can wear a nice high quality polo to work on casual fridays, but you could not wear a t-shirt (if you chose to participate and not wear a suit).
> 
> Perhaps the reason a cheap polo does not feel like more than casual is because you are wearing a cheap polo. The threads will not be the best, the buttons will be cheap plastic, the cut will not be the best, ect. Try a very nice polo and you will feel the difference. Even a Ralph Lauren is a very big step up from the cheaper polos in quality and design.


You are approaching this from a contemporary dress mindset.

The American conservative / TNSIL / Trad dresser doesn't wear polos in anything other than a casual setting, i.e. playing sports (Polo, Tennis, Squash)or lounging; because that is what they were originally intended for, a casual or sporting setting. I actually wore an all white polo this morning when I played squash.

I would say dressier versions are Euro-esque inventions are just an excuse to not dress to the standard.

I doubt I would ever see anyone at my clubs wearing a "dressy" silky polo shirt on at the bar or in a dining room...

Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Cowtown

EastVillageTrad said:


> You are approaching this from a contemporary dress mindset.
> 
> The American conservative / TNSIL / Trad dresser doesn't wear polos in anything other than a casual setting, i.e. playing sports (Polo, Tennis, Squash)or lounging; because that is what they were originally intended for, a casual or sporting setting. I actually wore an all white polo this morning when I played squash.
> 
> I would say dressier versions are Euro-esque inventions are just an excuse to not dress to the standard.
> 
> I doubt I would ever see anyone at my clubs wearing a "dressy" silky polo shirt on at the bar or in a dining room...
> 
> Your mileage may vary...


Well said. I do not wear polo shirts to the office as I don't believe they look appropriate even for business casual. I don't think even I high end polo shirt with finer detailing makes a polo shirt acceptable for business casual wear either. Certainly there are many who disagree with me.

Having two young children, my polo shirts get stained from playing outside with them and spills from food, etc. so I have learned to stick with less expensive polo shirts for casual use.


----------



## gardel

Is it just me or does it seem that "luxe" polo shirts are generally worn by people who don't dress well and who wear these in an attempt to replace the wearing of a proper shirt? The usual sort of person I see wearing these are the kind who work in a business casual environment, are never seen in a long-sleeved shirt, and appear to be trying to move "up" the formality ladder but failing. It's often some sort of shiny (mercerized?), oversized polo with fancy buttons and often a tacky pattern. Great if you're a used car salesman in Vegas. I think the more common Lacoste, RL, Fred Perry, no-name, etc. polos are fine if formality permits. They seem like honest polos to me. One notch above a t-shirt no matter what you make it out of nor what buttons you use. Nothing wrong with that. Don't kid yourself that they're otherwise. They're casual. Work great with chinos or jeans.


----------



## misterhyde

If you look at the reverse side of the washing instructions you will see the words Devanlay with an * either side. These are shorter than the polo shirts without the *
Basically I believe that the non * polo's are manufactured in Europe as aposed to S. America. If you want the longer shirt, buy European


----------



## misterhyde

Sorry, not very good at this computer stuff. The above message was meant for Kamper. Don't know where I went wrong.


----------



## Pink and Green

I appreciate the info, though I'm unlikely to give another $80 to Lacoste's modern incarnation.

Vintage on the other hand...


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

EastVillageTrad said:


> You are approaching this from a contemporary dress mindset.
> 
> The American conservative / TNSIL / Trad dresser doesn't wear polos in anything other than a casual setting, i.e. playing sports (Polo, Tennis, Squash)or lounging; because that is what they were originally intended for, a casual or sporting setting. I actually wore an all white polo this morning when I played squash.
> 
> I would say dressier versions are Euro-esque inventions are just an excuse to not dress to the standard.
> 
> I doubt I would ever see anyone at my clubs wearing a "dressy" silky polo shirt on at the bar or in a dining room...
> 
> Your mileage may vary...


I will think about what you have written. Perhaps you are right, and I have held the polo in too high regard. I think a nice polo looks very good, and maybe that is why I wear them whenever I get the opportunity (meeting friends for coffee or at the pub, brunch, hiking, BBQ's, ect).


----------



## gordgekko

At the risk of getting my hand slapped, I can only wear Paul & Shark polos. I find the fit of everything else to be abysmal.

That said, they are quite pricey.


----------



## Topsider

A polo shirt is casual wear. A t-shirt is underwear.


----------



## Pink and Green

Absolutely nothing wrong with liking what you like. I only like German and French chocolate. Just because it's more expensive doesn't mean I'm not entitled to my choice.

By the way, that is one boss cell phone you have there. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gordgekko

It's the latest style


----------



## pcarroll0813

Here in Philadelphia I've found that even Brooks Brothers polos are being adopted by people who don't wear them properly. I've seen at least three fellows sporting a baseball cap, baggy jeans and a BB polo. For some reason, all three have been overweight, late-20s, white guys with chinstraps. Ugh.


----------



## WillisGeigerFan

I bought many "made in France" lacoste polos as they were reentering the US market nearly a decade ago and the quality of those shirts is remarkable. I still have all 10 of them in completely wearable condition. I had since made the mistake of buying "made in Peru" versions and they are vastly inferior with collar and shirt fraying/pilling evident after only a few washes. If it's not "made in France" stay far, far away. Same goes for the dress/sport long sleeve shirts as well. 

For me, the best bargains for polo shirts are Penguin and the highest quality polo shirts are Ralph Lauren purple label.


----------



## Enron

pcarroll0813 said:


> Here in Philadelphia I've found that even Brooks Brothers polos are being adopted by people who don't wear them properly. I've seen at least three fellows sporting a baseball cap, baggy jeans and a BB polo. For some reason, all three have been overweight, late-20s, white guys with chinstraps. Ugh.


I wear polos with baseball caps all the time on the weekends if I'm at a bbq or having lunch or hanging out with friends or at a Braves game or whatever. Nothing wrong with it if you are out running errands or whatever.


----------



## heimskringla

Topsider said:


> A polo shirt is casual wear. A t-shirt is underwear.


Very true. People don't believe me when I tell them that I don't own T-shirts for casual wear.


----------



## Taken Aback

Yes, and more seem to be cognizant of that. In the last few years, I have seen concert polo shirts featuring artist chest logos for the non-t wearer.

I suppose that's little eye candy to those who want to remain true to their style, and _really_ want to express how much Hanna Montana means to them. I guess a screenprinted polo....but, I haven't seen that short of Burlington Coat Factory. There are screenprinted denim _jackets_, but denim doesn't go over well here.

How about a Justin Bieber _Barbour_?


----------



## Pink and Green

Taken Aback said:


> How about a Justin Bieber _Barbour_?


Thanks, I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Trip English said:


> Whatever Lacoste may have produced in its storied history, it's become a Euro-trash brand on par with Hugo Boss. The polos are ill-fitting and made from sub-standard material and the collars are floppy and flaccid.


Couldn't agree more. Ditto modern Fred Perrys and Ben Sherman tennis shirts, they lose their shape, colour and suppleness after just a few washes.

The only modern ones I've found that have a quality material, a good fit and last and hold their shape and softness after many washes are Kappa, Champion and Puma.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

WillisGeigerFan said:


> I bought many "made in France" lacoste polos as they were reentering the US market nearly a decade ago and the quality of those shirts is remarkable. I still have all 10 of them in completely wearable condition. I had since made the mistake of buying "made in Peru" versions and they are vastly inferior with collar and shirt fraying/pilling evident after only a few washes. If it's not "made in France" stay far, far away. Same goes for the dress/sport long sleeve shirts as well.
> 
> For me, the best bargains for polo shirts are Penguin and the highest quality polo shirts are Ralph Lauren purple label.


Are the made in France Lacoste available in the USA? What stores carry them?


----------



## Taken Aback

I had read that they were only available in French B&M stores, if they still are made.


----------



## Pink and Green

Yes, finding the Made In France seems impossible. Everywhere I've been outside my sartorial wasteland has the "Made in Peru" versions.

I held off on saying this, but others have been bold, so I may ride your coattails:

I've seen knockoffs in person, and frankly, I can't tell much difference between the two. Both feel cheap.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

Lacoste, even the made in Peru version, is better than Ralph Lauren or any other sub $100 polo in stores.


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

Taken Aback said:


> I had read that they were only available in French B&M stores, if they still are made.


I wonder if I called French B&M stores if they would take my order and ship to the USA? Time to search the web to see if any of these stores have websites.


----------



## Taken Aback

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I wonder if I called French B&M stores if they would take my order and ship to the USA? Time to search the web to see if any of these stores have websites.


I can't imagine that a French _Lacoste_ store would, since that would clearly harm domestic US sales. In fact I expect they have a specific policy considering you are probably not the first.

I think there was a SF post/thread where someone considered proxying these from France, but that customs would be an issue. These are items that technically are available here, so that may be the issue.

Ever considered a vacation there?


----------



## OldSchoolCharm

Taken Aback said:


> I can't imagine that a French _Lacoste_ store would, since that would clearly harm domestic US sales. In fact I expect they have a specific policy considering you are probably not the first.
> 
> I think there was a SF post/thread where someone considered proxying these from France, but that customs would be an issue. These are items that technically are available here, so that may be the issue.
> 
> Ever considered a vacation there?


I have never been to France. I've been to Germany. Next time I travel to Europe I will have to see how much a eurotrail pass is. Perhaps it is worth a side trip to France.


----------



## fred johnson

I find the normal RL polos fine for knocking around if I size up. For more dressier occasions I prefer the Polo Golf line; a fuller cut with hemmed sleeves. I also have several Ashworth golf shirts, great fit, construction and colors; about $19.95 at some golf stores and Marshalls. I tend to like my casual clothes on the baggy side.


----------



## ds23pallas

OldSchoolCharm said:


> I have never been to France. I've been to Germany. Next time I travel to Europe I will have to see how much a eurotrail pass is. Perhaps it is worth a side trip to France.


I was lucky enough to inherit several mesh Lacoste shirts with the tail from my father. He acquired them in Menton, France in the 1970's.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
those mesh lacostes are very cool (in at least two senses of the word)


----------



## David J. Cooper

I wanted my first post to be in this thread because of my love for the polo shirt.

My first few were strictly for playing tennis in. They were Sergio Tachini, Fila and Lacoste. The Lacoste's were Izod Lacoste and were superior in fit, style and quality to the others. I only wore them while playing and would always throw a jacket or tennis sweater (Slazenger of course) over the top when leaving the court and going to the bar. Being the late seventies it was very fashionable to sport the all white "nutter" shorts as well. I would rate my success with the ladies as very low to medium while dressed this way.

My mother bought me a RL Polo for my birthday in the early 80s. It was pink with a blue collar and logo. It was a cotton weave/mesh fabric and looked great with jeans and boat shoes. This was the very garment that led me to believe that there was a reason to care about how I looked. I began to wear it and other RL polos with jeans and khakis.

Before this I usually wore cutoffs, bathing suits and swag from dinghy and yacht races. Now my life as a preppy had begun.

These days I'm wearing the Brooks Brothers polos and find the detailing quite nice. My only problem is with the collars which tend to lay out a bit. I will wear them in slightly more formal situations then most becasue I have a 19 inch neck and find dress shirts either too bulkiy in the body to accomadate my neck or too tight in the neck. Bespoke shirts may be the answer but anything nice in Vancouver is well over $200.


----------



## katon

If a slim-fitting, made in France cotton pique polo shirt with tennis tail is a pipe dream, what about something made in the United States? Any suggestions?


----------



## Compaq

I'm just wondering, what you you gents wearing with your polos?


----------



## Pink and Green

Khakis. Sometimes pink & green Polo shorts.


----------



## Material Boy

OldSchoolCharm said:


> Lacoste, even the made in Peru version, is better than Ralph Lauren or any other sub $100 polo in stores.


Based on?

I own over 100 Polo Ralph Lauren polos and over 40 Lacoste polos. After wearing and washing these polo shirts, I concluded the quality of the Polo Ralph Lauren polos are better than those of Lacoste.

The pima cotton Polo shirts are my favorite and you can get them on sale at Bloomindales and Saks in July for about $40.00:
https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...&cp=1760781.1760809&view=99&parentPage=family


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Compaq said:


> I'm just wondering, what you you gents wearing with your polos?


I like wearing polos with jeans,shorts,chinos and khakis.


----------



## Material Boy

5 ways to wear polo: https://www.ralphlauren.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=1760809&cp=1760781&ab=ln_men_cs1_polos


----------



## gardel

Material Boy said:


> *I own over 100 Polo Ralph Lauren polos and over 40 Lacoste polos*. After wearing and washing these polo shirts, I concluded the quality of the Polo Ralph Lauren polos are better than those of Lacoste.


That must be a record.


----------



## chadwick

While the colors may be more dull, jcrew polos in XS fit me the best. Not too tight and not too baggy and long enough to tuck in (I just make sure I don't dry them). And they don't have any logo. Having a croc on every polo would be overkill, especially when I unintentionally have it already on a few pairs of surcingle belts, lacoste shakespeare shoes and tennis pullovers (including some vintage izod). The quality and look of the item is more important than having the logo -- it just happens to be on a few items that are desirable.


----------



## Material Boy

gardel said:


> That must be a record.


I don't think so!

I also own over 250 cashmere sweaters and thought this must be some kind of record. Then one day, I read in the paper that Michael Bastian has over 650 of cashmere sweaters.

I didn't intented to brag about the number of polo shirts I owned. I mentioned it to show the extent of experience I have with both Polo Ralph Lauren and Lacoste.

Sometime when you only have one or two polo shirts from each brands, you might not have enough sample to draw any conclusions.


----------



## AudiRS4

Try Billy Reid. I already had a couple button down shirts and an absolutely remarkable wool sport coat by him. The fit and the quality are impeccable as well as his take on contemporary with a nod to tradition. Seeing Esquires spring blurb on "best polos" I noticed a black and white horizontal stripped polo by Billy Reid pictured. After purchasing it off his web site I'm still impressed with his eye, the brand's tailoring, and the quality. It is not pique knit but more of a pima - it's extremely soft and hangs nicely. If it lasts well it will be a total recommendation. Reid's prices are in line with luxury goods unfortunately, not exorbitant by any means, just getting up-there, but the goods do not disappoint thus the money is well spent. A somewhat under the radar designer Billy Reid has definitely got my attention. If you are a nothing but the best pure traditionalist this may not be your man but check it out.


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan

I have an older Lacoste (about 10 years old) that i purchased in France and still looks great. Newer ones i purchased in the states wear more quickly and dont hold the colors as well. So i am in the market for a couple of polos and would like to purchase 1or 2 higher end (under $150) and a couple under $50. In additon to Billy Reid any thoughts about Sunpel or other brands? As for the under $50 category anything better out there than Lands End or Roundtree and Yorke? The r&ys are $25 right now at Diallards. I am between athletic and average build with broader shoulders so tight fit wear will probably not be ideal.

Thoughts?


----------



## Danny

I think the BB polos are pretty good actually, though they may have gone down in quality in the last couple of years. I have some from 2007-2009 that are holding up well and I like them a lot.

Shame about Lacoste, they were great. It's funny [in a way] to subject the simple polo shirt to such scrutiny, but when you see a really well made one, it all makes sense. The old LL Bean ones, from about 10 years ago were really nice, I still have a few but they don't fit well anymore [my fault not the shirt's ].


----------



## drlivingston

I see that we are continuing the trend of resurrecting antiquated threads. (insert heavy sigh) Anyway, haters can deal with it. PRL pique is far superior to Lacoste pique. Period.


----------



## The Irishman

Well, it's a useful thread to resurrect I think...

I used to wear polos more, buying Fred Perry and Baracuta (the quality on the former being much better than the latter). 

Lately, though, I really prefer unbranded polos, so I've been buying sets of Sunspel. Most recently, riviera polos this summer. If you buy three there's a reduction in price (I think 10%). That was in-store in London.

Quality wise I think the Sunspel are a decent step up in quality from the basic twin tipped Fred Perry, Baracuta and most high street type offerings. I gather they are not as good now as they were in their heyday but I find them well made.

Crucially the fit is good for me. I'm 6ft, quite broad shouldered, and the Sunspel size large fits me well in both of their styles of polos. They are a little longer than, for example, the Fred Perry's, but not inappropriately so.

If anyone has any other recommendations in good unbranded choices then I'm all ears.


----------



## Doctor Damage

The Irishman said:


> If anyone has any other recommendations in good unbranded choices then I'm all ears.


No particular brands, but find a local uniform supply store and they will either have some in stock or can order from a wide variety of suppliers. About 12 years ago I bought a dozen 100% pique polo shirts thusly, wore them year 'round (I had an office facilities support job at the time and needed shirts that looked decent but could take moving furniture, etc). Several have been handed up to my dad, while the others are still with me and doing well. By contrast, I bought a couple of Lacoste classic-fit polos a few months back and quickly gave them to a friend - they were too thin, the sleeves were too short, and the plackets had stiffeners (stiffeners!) made out of hardened steel. Total overpriced crap. I realize many famous brands have degraded their products, but these shirts were astonishingly bad. The el-cheapo uniform store shirts I bought 12 years ago were about 15% the price but 10 times the quality. I think that's your best bet.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The year was 1979.

Summer.

Red, White, Blue, or Yellow Lacoste.

Levi Red Tag Jeans.

Docksiders.

No socks, no underwear.

I was ready for anything!!


----------



## crispyfresh

Good thread. Not to many people wear Lacoste these days, which is why I love them.


----------



## Dcr5468

katon said:


> If a slim-fitting, made in France cotton pique polo shirt with tennis tail is a pipe dream, what about something made in the United States? Any suggestions?


Can't remember if they are US made - need to check tags but if you want a slimmer fit this: https://www.southerntide.com/

They have 1 or 2 percent Lycra maybe? But appear very well made. I own a few. Mostly in smaller local retailers in Southeast.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Dcr5468 said:


> Can't remember if they are US made - need to check tags but if you want a slimmer fit this: https://www.southerntide.com/
> 
> They have 1 or 2 percent Lycra maybe? But appear very well made. I own a few. Mostly in smaller local retailers in Southeast.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Does anyone else think it's odd when folks answer some random question that was asked six years ago, as in this instance? I think katon is still active here so who knows, maybe he is still searching for such a polo.


----------



## Dcr5468

FLCracka said:


> Does anyone else think it's odd when folks answer some random question that was asked six years ago, as in this instance? I think katon is still active here so who knows, maybe he is still searching for such a polo.


Crispy bumped it 11 hours ago, I paid no attention to original date. I am obviously spending too much time here if something so silly annoys folks. I purchased a polo Friday 40% off so it was top of mind.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bermuda

I have an Izod pique polo and it's very good quality considering I got it on clearance for 7$


----------



## crispyfresh

Bermuda said:


> I have an Izod pique polo and it's very good quality considering I got it on clearance for 7$


I have some Izod button downs. They are quality shirts. The polos look like they are pretty good also. Most people dont know that Izod and Lacoste are two different companies that were merged together at one time.


----------



## FLMike

crispyfresh said:


> I have some Izod button downs. They are great quality shirts. The polos look like they are pretty good also. Most people dont know that *Izod and Lacoste are two different companies that were merged together at one time*.


The owner of Izod owned the rights to market Lacoste in America under the Izod Lacoste label in the 70's and 80's. The marketing license ended in the early 90's, and the two companies have been completely separate since that time. Izod was bought by Van Heusen shortly after the split and has been a mid-range apparel brand ever since. I would call the quality mid-range, as well.


----------



## Hayek

I dig the lightweight fabric and the gator logo (my dad wore the Izod gator shirts all the time and I have fond nostalgic memories). It is a bit short for my tastes though.

J. Press makes the best overall polo for my money. The material, length, sleeves, etc. are all perfect as far as I'm concerned.

BB is a close second. Between the "slim" and "traditional" fits you should be able to find something that fits perfectly. For example, I can wear a large "slim" fit but find that the medium "traditional" fits me better.


----------

